# help removing 67 door componets



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

hi guys how its going? i havent posted here for about 3 months to busy working. i just got around to taking my 67 gto apart. well i took my doors off and heard lots and lots of radeling in both doors. turns out every thing that makes my windows go up and down was all taken apart. its this something easy to fix? or shud i try to get it out and install power windows? and how do you take stuff like the door handels, locks, trim, side windows. stuff like that any help would be nice.

thanks 


-Matt


----------

